# GA: Golden Mix, Curly Coated Retriever at Floyd



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

They are just gorgeous!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, they are gorgeous!

I did find a listing for the Curly Coated Retriever Club and they had a link for referring dogs that need rescue, so I referred this girl. Any other suggestions on where to send her?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try all-breed rescues, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Curly*

I think maybe she could be a Collie Mix.

What rescues did you email for the Gold. Ret. Mix Girl?

Do you have this rescue list?
http://www.spotsociety.org/atl_shelter_list.htm


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I think maybe she could be a Collie Mix.
> 
> What rescues did you email for the Gold. Ret. Mix Girl?
> 
> ...


I sent the Golden Mix to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad. 

That's a long list - I'll try to send some more e-mails for the curly coat tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan's Mom*

For good measure I just emld. Atlanta Dog Squad about the Curly Coated Ret. boy and emld. St. Francis and also emld. Animal Action Rescue (for both)

Keep emlg. though-the more people that see them, the better chance they have of being rescued.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I e-mailed about half a dozen more for the curly coated girl. It was a little hard to know who to contact, as I'm not from or familiar with Georgia so I didn't really know where the rescues were located in comparison to where A/C is. But, the worst they can do is say no. And more exposure helps!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see that stripe and I always think, Duck Toller. Of course the nose isn't the right color and...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

*Spartan Mom*

DISTANCE: To determine where a rescue is in relation to the shelter you can go to Mapquest and put in City, state of Rescue and then City and State for the shelter and hit enter and it will give you the mileage.

*Here's a bunch of Golden Ret. Mixed breed rescues posted on this forum:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20371*

KIMM: I Think he could be a Nova Scotia Duck Toller, too.


*here are some rescues*— Nova Scotia Duck Toller Rescue Sites and Links — ANIMALS FOR ..."Click here to view a list of Nova Scotia Duck Toller Rescue sites where shelters ... S. Georgia and S. Sandwich Islands Nova Scotia Duck Toller Rescue ...
ducktoller.rescueme.org/sites - Cached - Similar


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The Curly Coated Retriever Club is checking on the girl - but Atlanta Dog Squad says she's not a Curly. 

I will send the mix boy to some Toller Rescues later today - I have PT this afternoon. There is one with similar markings in an A/C here in Michigan and I will send him too!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14343137

Ben 
*Golden Retriever, Greyhound [Mix]*

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog *


Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Ben*


Ben (the dog) and I are reaching out to everyone we know and to some that we don't. Ben is an affectionate, active neutered male canine. Connie's parents who live in Rogers City adopted him from someone in Alpena who had lost their job, home etc. At any rate, I am 2 years old and have to much enegry and strength for Keith and Jan who are 70 years old. Connie is now going to actively find me a home. Connie & Mark went to Rogers and picked me up and I stayed with them overnight. Connie states: I understand and obey commands, I like to fetch in and out of the water and will make a great pet for the right person. Oh, I walked ok on a leash but only after having a nice run and will need to be exercised every day. If you know anyone who would take care of me OR have any connections to an animal shelter where professionals could help me find a home, we'd very much appreciate it. Connie says, she'd keep me if she did not already have two 3 year old male canines. She's only had me for a little over 24 hours and misses me terribly. Connie doesn't know for sure but thinks I am Grey Hound (body) Golden Retriever (coat) mix. I also have all my shots. If you have any questions, please call Connie @ 248 302-1300. She needs help from wherever she can get it. Lastly, Connie is willing to sponsor me, if any shelter will take me in. Thank you, in advance, for any help you are able to provide. Connie 248 302 1300 
Ben is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*









Huron Humane Society
Alpena, MI
989-356-4794


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks!

Hoping both the GA boy and the MI boy are considered by Nova Scotia Duck Toller Rescue.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The boy at Floyd has had his listing removed.  Just like the golden girl. 

But, I did refer the Michigan boy. He's precious - but I don't see where they are getting greyhound from at all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

hoping that there listings were remove is a good think.
You can email them and ask if they were rescued.

Really hope someone takes the MI boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartn MOm*

Spartan Mom

I emld the shelter about Ben and received this reply

Ben has already been adopted. thanks for your intrest.

Natalie Francis, Shelter Mgr

Re: Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Ben PFId#14343137
[email protected]


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

What wonderful news for Ben!

I did get a response from NSDTRC-USA Rescue - they only deal with purebreds, so they couldn't help him.


----------

